# 5 children on a boat



## sailor333 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, Im 17 and a competitive dinghy sailor. I am also a dinghy instructor. My god parents brought there young kids down during the summer and I took them out for a bit of experience sailing. They absolutely loved it! We went for record people in a topper with 5 people and one dog! Hope you enjoy the video from it and give it a thumbs up. Check out my channel for other sailing videos 

Sailor333


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

That is hysterical! I love the boom camera, too! It looks like everyone had a great time. It's a very good way to share your interests with the others.


----------



## sailor333 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Jim, it was a very fun day!


----------



## Wil C (Jun 8, 2014)

really enjoyed your videos ,the racing ones are my favs,great job.gingers unite!


----------

